# what is the rate per km for driving?



## squirrel (17 Jan 2005)

i heard low rate is 13 cents per km and high rate is over 60 cents. is this true? it seems high


----------



## Freight_Train (17 Jan 2005)

I get 13.5 cents per km.
Greg


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2005)

Go to your Orderly Room and have them tell you what rate you are entitled to.  The rates fluctuate with the different budgets, so what you get here may not reflect the correct rate from your clerks.

GW


----------



## squirrel (17 Jan 2005)

well i'm pretty sure i am entitled to high rate as i am in kamloops bc traveling to victoria and i started in nova scotia. but i am just looking for an approximate so i can calculate how much money i can spend on an apartment when i get there. would you know what the approx. high rate is i head tell it was 37 but others say it's 60. and i have no clue


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2005)

Read my last post.

You can't dictate what rate you are entitled to.

If you are on posting you will get one rate.   If you are on Course you will get another.   If you are on leave you may not be entitled to any.   If you are driving and it was cheaper to send you by Civilian Airline, then you will likely get the low rate.   

See you Clerks and find out from them....not from someone who has no authority to tell you on this forum.

By the way....it is calculated "as the crow flys" not by your actuall milage.  So touring all of Canada doesn't give you more money.  I don't think there will be enough in your claim to let you rent an apartment in Victoria. 

GW


----------



## DAA (18 Jan 2005)

There once was many, now there are few, regulations that is.   DND regs are inline with Treasury Board for the most part.   You can find the POMV Mileage rates here:

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/hr-rh/gtla-vgcl/index_e.asp

Appendix B is the "high rate" and below that is what TB refers to as "non-travel directive" which to us would be the "low rate".   If memory serves me correct, the rate you are paid is normally based on the province in which the vehicle is "registered" and not the actual area you are travelling in, unless there are extraordinary circumstances.   As far as distance is concerned, your OR will use the Canadian Distance Guide:

http://www.canadian-wellsite.com/Distance/Distance.htm

Need more info, check the CF Regs which will be CBI 209.25 or the CFTDI's.   Happy reading!


----------



## GINge! (20 Apr 2006)

Any scuttlebutt if high rate will be increased due to higher gas prices?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2006)

If it never happened before, it probably won't happen now.  It will be a few years before they would adjust it.


----------



## Centurian1985 (20 Apr 2006)

The provincial rate for government employees is increased from $0.43 to $0.46 per km, and the federal government is reportedly planning to increase their government employee rates to $0.50 per km; of course that will take a while to trickle down for DND employees, and will be less for those who voluntarily use private vehicles instead of government-arranged travel...unless you can prove that your travel method will safe the government money  (i.e. cost of yoru travel and accomodations by car is cheaper than the plane ticket!). Talk to your local pay office, but a lot will depend n your element and unit policies!


----------



## dapaterson (20 Apr 2006)

Government of Canada rates were last updated in December 2005.  DND/CF uses the same rates.  They are online at:

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/b_e.asp

for High Rate, and 

http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/pubs_pol/hrpubs/TBM_113/cad-datq-a_e.asp

for Low Rate.


The rates vary provincially; high rate goes from 44 cents in Manitoba to 55 cents in the Yukon.


----------



## Centurian1985 (20 Apr 2006)

Thanks, was looking for that but wasnt getting the right key words...


----------



## GINge! (21 Apr 2006)

Coincidentally enough, my IRP meeting was today, and the rate is now 50 cents/km (before it was 45 where I live). This is for travel on a move - I'm not sure if that would be the same amount given for other high-rate trips.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Apr 2006)

GINge! - I'm guessing you live in Quebec.  The rate varies depending on your province of origin.  If you are, as your profile says, Alberta bound!  you'll find that in the land of Ralph the going rate is 45.5 per km.


----------



## GINge! (22 Apr 2006)

Nope, I live in New Brunswick. It's been increased to 50 cents/km.


----------

